# 7100GS vs 7300LE vs 8400GS



## vista__n00b (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello,

I want to know which is the best performing card for running Windows Vista? I don't want to play games...just run Vista Ultimate with Aero, Play movies in Vista's media center smoothly. That is it. Can someone please help?


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

*Go for 8400GS*
It'll fullfill all of your desires plus a little gaming.
Also a future proff buy as it is DX10 compliant.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

+1 for 8400gs. though all of them suck.


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah man! Only decent choice is XFX 8600 GT 256 MB retails around 5200-5800


----------



## nvidia (Dec 26, 2007)

+1 for 8400GS.
But go for the 8500GT 256MB version which costs around 1k more than the 8400GS.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2007)

8400GS is even better than 7300GS nd beats 7300GT in most benchs.
Ya for a lil more money, u can get 8500GT which is a lot better. @ 5.5k, u can get 8600GT.
8400GS is a fanless one, so less oc. 8500GT can be put to gud oc. Its oc capability is even higher than 8600GT coz of less heat.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 26, 2007)

guys gettin one sparkle 8400GS(256mb) is better or 7300GT (512mb)(XFX) ?????? if i have to play games on win XP?????? and which can be overclocked more?????


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2007)

7300GT is costlier than 8400GS. 
8400GS is for 2.4k or even less. For 3k, u can get 8400GT which is way better than 7300GT 512 in all benchs. And 8400GT can be oced better.
U can also have a look at 8500GS nd GT. Even 8500GT is for bout 4k.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 26, 2007)

here in my city 8400GS is available at 3.2K....... so wat do u expect the price of 8400GT??????


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65606


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks choto cheeta................. going thru the thread


----------

